
How bad is internet censorship in India? - sachkris
When I open some websites, it is redirected to a webpage with just the following message :<p>“Your requested URL has been blocked as per the directions received from Department of Telecommunications, Government of India. Please contact administrator for more information.”<p>Sadly, the webpage for which I&#x27;m getting this message is : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hugo.pereira.free.fr&#x2F;index.php
which is a harmless site whichjust maintains a list of open source softwares.<p>The warning message appears to come from an IP (182.79.218.37) which belongs to the ISP Bharti Airtel. This IP seems to be running &quot;Netsweeper filtering service&quot;. A casual google search about this filtering software suggested that it is mainly used by authoritarian governments previously.<p>I&#x27;m wondering why such websites are being blocked? What other websites are being blocked?
Why is there no transparency of the policy by which content is blocked?
======
arunagarwal
I can access this page from a Indian VPN server

My server is at [https://www.e2enetworks.com](https://www.e2enetworks.com)

